# Cure for low libido, what worked?



## deranja (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, a low sex drive is nothing uncommon for this forum. I realize everybody is different as is each relationship thus the cause and cure will differ, however, i was curious as to what has worked for other people? :scratchhead:

How did you/spouse raise it?

What worked for you?

Has it lasted?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

my H and I both have a higher drive when we work out at the gym. You can tell the times we don't go, because we are tired quicker. The weeks we do go we are all over each other. Been like this for about 5 months now, no sign of slowing down!


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

Dawn has a good one there.

My observation: 

Low libido in women - they don't feel valued, appreciated, feel like all there husband wants is sex, don't feel respected, don't feel supported in their domestic role.

Low libido in men - they feel hen pecked, not respected, b*tched at, like whatever they do isn't good enough, emasculated, not allowed to lead, feel defeated by repeated rejection, and not thought of as sexual desirable

The self talk goes something like this:

For women, husband makes a pass: "All he wants is sex. I'm so tired of laundy/cooking/kids/having to do everything. He doesn't help around the house. I feel like his mother."

For men, wife hints she wants sex, he does a pro/con on it: "If I try for sex am I going to get rejected? It's not worth the risk to my self-esteem, I'll just roll over and go to bed. I must be inadequate. I'm a failure."

Or some version of above.

The solution, assuming no physical problem, is to reverse the feelings in your spouse that have developed over the years. It takes consistency and time.

For a man with a low libido wife, it might be something like: "Honey, I've been doing some thinking and I realize I've neglected treating you with care. I've not helped around the house, or done things to make you feel special. I'm making it my goal to be a better man, and I plan on doing that be x, y and z. I ask that you give me a chance to prove myself to be the man of your dreams." And then consistent action.

For a women with a low libido husband, it might be something like: "Honey, I've been doing some thinking and I realize I've neglected treating you with respect. I've rejected you sexual many times over the years, and that has to have felt terrible for you. I've complained and been disrepectful to you. I'm making it my goal to be a better wife and I plan on doing x, y and z. I ask that you give me the chance to be prove myself to be a the woman of your dreams." And then consistent action.


----------



## separatedmomof3 (Oct 6, 2010)

My husband and I both work out all the time. He has a great libido and mine is dead haha!!! He works out in the evening and then stays up late at night and I work out at 4:30 every morning and I am exhausted by 9:00.

I am not sure the working out thing is helping us. Not to mention the fact that he now lives across town :scratchhead:


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL. We usually try to go together that way the sight of seeing one another all sweaty and buff helps. as much as it isn't sexy to hear him grunting when he is lifting, it is sexy to watch him from a distance. Do you think it is the workout or the time you wake up to do it that makes it not work??


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

deranja said:


> Ok, a low sex drive is nothing uncommon for this forum. I realize everybody is different as is each relationship thus the cause and cure will differ, however, i was curious as to what has worked for other people? :scratchhead:
> 
> How did you/spouse raise it?
> 
> ...



For men who have low libido:

As far as I know the doctor can give you (men) an injection to boost your testostrone level. Depends on how low is the level. You might need to take the shot every 3 months until your testostrone level remains stable. (recommending for those who wants to rebuild his manhood power and be a hero for his woman in bed!)

There're also supplementary pills (I noticed on the internet) to increase your Ejaculating volume and sperm counts 500% more. (recommending for those who want to have a baby.)

With these 2 simple helps, any man with low libido would feel young and kicking in bed again.:smthumbup: 

For women: If your husband has low sexual drive and you're frustrated. Squeeze and take his ear to the doctor now!!!!!!


----------

